# conditioning RBP for breeding



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

hi everyone

i got a friend who has a breeder pair of red bellys. they are now in a pond and he will transfer the pair to a tank.

my question is, how can we condition the pair for breeding??

how long would you guess will it take from the time they will be transfered to the tank from the time they will breed???

tips and suggestions are needed please?

like location of the tank.

food for the pair.

thank you in advance!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Give them lots of room,food,and TLC.they may only take 2 weeks to start.


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

will a 70g tank enough for the pair only?i also put substrate into the tank...i also put 2 powerhead, 1 for filtration and 1 for air...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

what do you mean by filtration by a powerhead? Is the powerhead hooked to a wet/dry or what? what are you useing for filtration, an undergravel vac, hang on, wet/ dry, canister, what? 70 gallon gonna need atleast a 500-600gph filter system for the 2 fish.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> what do you mean by filtration by a powerhead? Is the powerhead hooked to a wet/dry or what? what are you useing for filtration, an undergravel vac, hang on, wet/ dry, canister, what? 70 gallon gonna need atleast a 500-600gph filter system for the 2 fish.


i think it is connected to a OHF.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

coolmint said:


> will a 70g tank enough for the pair only?i also put substrate into the tank...i also put 2 powerhead, 1 for filtration and 1 for air...


I would think it should be fine.Just be sure to take out the eggs asap Incase you have a mean nest guarder.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

nice info guys.

tnx

anymore tips to make them breed?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Put some peat granuals in your filter. This will tint your water. Add instant amozon or black water extract for vitamins. This will help with breeding. Also, try and put something in for a nest spot, like a bunch of plants. I have even heard of puting a cotton mop in the tank covered by a lttle bit of gravel.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> I have even heard of puting a cotton mop in the tank covered by a lttle bit of gravel.


Again, what is a cotton mop for?







I have only seen them dig a shallow depression in gravel to lay eggs. I think if you put something in the gravel, they would tear it out.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Put some peat granuals in your filter. This will tint your water


that wont do any harm to your water?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> that wont do any harm to your water?


lower your ph a little but makes it a little more like home


----------

